# Pressed The "Weight Loss" Program Button Today



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2014)

Went to the gym today, and usually if I use the elliptical machine, I pick a manual program, sometimes a random one.  Well today I chose 'weight loss' and now I know what that does.  I had a really good workout, as the machine automatically went from mild resistance and incline, to high resistance and incline.  Then it went back to mild to give you a break.  I don't play with the buttons very much, but I need to explore more.  I'll be choosing that again, much better than manual.

On the bicycle machine, I've been using random hill or mountain pass.  Tomorrow when I go there, I'll see if there's a weight loss option on that, and try it.  I did a little on the weight machines too before I left.  I don't spend more than an hour there really, and I'm just starting to go more often.

I pigged out on the Halloween candy, and I don't even like that stuff.  Of course we've been having other goodies around the house like pies, ice cream, eggnog, heavy cream, etc.  I don't want to cut out all the things we like, but I'm trying to limit my portions.  Something that says 6 servings, is easily eaten by the two of us.

I'm far from a fitness freak, but I just want to try to keep things a little bit under control to avoid type 2 diabetes in my old age, like my mother and my sister developed.  Don't want to go up any more in clothes sizes either.  My husband doesn't put on the weight like I do.

Since I have the ten dollar a month membership at Ballys, I figure I better start using it.   How about you?  Anybody doing some extra exercise to lose some lbs.?


----------



## Falcon (Dec 1, 2014)

Nope. My weight  has been about the same for the last 10 years or so. Guess my routine (eating and exercising) is doing its job.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 2, 2014)

I could probably stand to lose 5 pounds or so. My weight stays pretty much the same lately but I do have a bit of belly fat. I don't need a gym to get exercise.


----------



## jujube (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm in high gear right now to lose weight.  Lost ten pounds after a stomach flu, followed by a bad cold, followed by a bout of bronchitis.  It has inspired me to get to work on taking off some of this excess flab.   I'm down 13 pounds now and am really inspired.  I don't eat late at night like I used to.  I eat smaller meals (well, Thanksgiving set me back a day or two), I've cut out most dairy, sweets and colas.  Yesterday, I had a small Coke for the first time in two weeks and now I know how a heroin addict feels when he shoots up.  Wow....I could feel that caffeine and sugar coursing through my veins.  I'm walking a mile almost every day and working out with hand weights at home (while watching tv, reading, etc.).   I'll probably drag the bike out of the garage and pump up the tires and get to riding again.  Hope I don't fall off and break something - lol.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations on your weight loss Jujube, that's great!  :yougogirl: I try not to eat late at night too, like I used to all the time.  Being sick is a helluva way to lose weight, but kudos to you for taking advantage of the loss and keeping the ball rolling.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 2, 2014)

Wife and I are around 20 pounds overweight. We have a tendency to lose a little (few pounds) in the summer when we are more active. We get some exercise while walking/shopping at WalMart each week. We can REALLY get exercise playing our Wii game in the living room. 

Years ago, I knew a lady that lost 30 pounds on Nutri System. Only thing is, one "emotional" thing happened in her life and she gained it all back!


----------



## jujube (Dec 2, 2014)

Years ago I lost 35 pounds on the Cambridge Diet (meal replacement).  It was great, stuff tasted good, weight just fell off.  But then, my hair started falling out, both the curtains and the bedspread, if you get my drift, and I figure out that something just wasn't right so I stopped.  Kept the weight off for most of a year, but Christmas reared it's ugly head with all the goodies we had at work every day and at home and I gained every bit of it back and then some.  

Then I walked off 30 pounds, walking at least three miles a day.  Unfortunately, the weight I lost found me again (I must have left a trail of cookie crumbs for it) and it moved back home.

So, here we go again.....


----------



## d0ug (Dec 2, 2014)

Most all weight loss programs fail in time because te under lying problem was not met. The medical system have been saying diet and exercise is the answer and do not take into concentration craving ergs and plain hunger that plagues everyone who goes on a diet. The cause of these cravings is minerals deficiency once you have these minerals the body will do all the work of making you the right weight. Without going on a special diet or exercising. Forcing your body to lose weight is only a temporary fix it will not last long.


----------

